# 

## arcando

Witam serdecznie, 
mam pytanie do osób znających się na rzeczy. Otóż posiadam nową baterię prysznicową i za każdym razem gdy chcę ustawić na niej temperaturę wody jest to niewykonalne. Albo leci lodowata woda, albo "wrzątek". Hydraulik twierdzi, że wszystko jest dobrze zamontowane, ale zastanawia mnie kilka rzeczy. 

Bateria nie jest do góry nogami (wylot do podłączenia węża jest na dole zgodnie z instrukcją) ale oznaczenia na baterii są takie że jak biorę " + " na pokrętle temperatury to zaczyna lecieć zimna a jak " - " to gorąca. To samo jest z wodą strumień się zwiększa moim zdaniem nie w tą stronę co trzeba. Baterii przekręcać do góry nogami nie chcę bo podobno to prowadzi do uszkodzenia węża. Czy ktoś ma pomysł w czym tkwi problem??? Dodam że może nie jest to najwyższych lotów bateria (firma FERRO) ale działać powinna żeby chociaż prysznic wziąć w normalnej temperaturze. A i jeszcze jedno, domek jednorodzinny o ile to ma jakieś znaczenie (w sumie w blokach jest cały czas stała temperatura wody a w domkach jak się napali) jednak myślę że skoro dostępna jest gorąca woda to skoro na normalnym kranie można ustawić pośrednią temp. (czyli letnią wodę) to i na baterii termostatycznej powinno być to wykonalne. Bardzo dziękuję za wszelkie porady bo mnie coś trafi jak tego nie zrobię  :smile:

----------


## dadr

Bateria termostatyczna zadziała jeżeli ciepła woda doprowadzana do baterii będzie z właściwej strony. Kiedyś były produkowane baterie termostatyczne, do których ciepła woda musiała dochodzić z lewej strony. Obecnie produkowane są również baterie gdzie ciepła woda może być doprowadzona z prawej strony. 
Na baterii powinno być oznaczenie, z której strony powinna być podłączona ciepła woda - sprawdź i albo wymień baterię na właściwą albo przerabiaj instalację.

Powodzenia

----------


## arcando

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Według firmy FERRO wszystko jest jak należy bo gdyby źle była podłączona bateria to nie dało by się regulować temperatury. Tylko że co to za regulacja skoro nie da się nawet trochę (powiedzmy co kilka stopni już nie wymagam regulacji co do jednego stopnia) ale są skrajne temperatury. Dorzucam zdjęcia. Na pierwszym dopływ ciepłej jest z lewej a zimna z prawej(w całym domu tak jest - chyba standard) a na drugim dziwna regulacja czyli minus daje ciepłą a plus zimną  :smile:  spróbuje jeszcze coś pokombinować ale mile widziane inne pomysły bo zgodnie z instrukcją bateria dostaje ciepłą wodę właśnie z dobrej strony. Chyba że instrukcja jakaś lewa :/ 

http://zapodaj.net/2081f9215b97.jpg.html 

http://zapodaj.net/4c2bf62ffa98.jpg.html

----------


## arcando

bateria jest na 100% dobrze podłączona więc pytanie co jest nie tak, że nie można regulować swobodnie temperatury? mile widziane pomysły

----------


## halina s

witajcie, od wczoraj mam baterie termostatyczną ferro, i chyba wrócę do normalnej- bo albo mam wrzątek albo lodowata wodę .KOSZMAR. Proszę co zrobić? jest dobrze podłączona, ale w ogóle nie ustawia i trzyma temperatury...

----------


## ryhu82

Jest coś takiego jak gwarancja lub rękojmia  :Smile:  Niech producent rozstrzyga co jest przyczyną... ,albo uruchom baterię i odczekaj do 15 sekund na ustabilizowanie temperatury, włączając przy ustawionych 38'C (bez odblokowywania i ruszania pokrętła temperatury) jeśli to nic nie daje to do reklamacji.

----------


## arek_r1

Witam
Odświeżę temat.
Mam baterię termostatyczną taką trzy lata działała jak trzeba nie było z nią żadnych problemów, jednak od paru dni jest tragedia, albo wrzątek albo zimna, na chwilę utrzyma temp. potem zaczyna skakać to w jedną to w drugą.
Zastanawiam się czy jest jakiś sposób czyszczenia mechanizmu termostatu, chociaż gdzieś doczytałem się że układ termostatu jest bardzo wrażliwy na środki usuwające kamień, czy może wymiana samego termostatu, lub to już koniec tej baterii?
Najbardziej podejrzewam zabrudzony bimetal w układzie termostatu, czy coś w tym rodzaju, reagujące na zmianę temp, filozofii raczej tu nie ma.

Dziękuję z góry za poświęcenie chwili i odpowiedź na mój problem.

----------


## Piotr G

jaka to bateria jeżeli fimowa to zadzwonić do serwisu i podpytać oni wiedza najlepiej 

Piotr

----------


## free_shop

Też miałem problem z termostatem (nadal mam) firmy KFA. Przestałem dzwonić do serwisu, tylko dlatego, aby po złości nie podpalili mi wycieraczki przed drzwiami.
Rozebrałem termostat do czynników pierwszych. Mój jest z elementem ciepłorozszeżalnym (po podgrzaniu zapalniczką wydłuża się) oraz sprężynką.
Po przemyciu odrdzewiaczem wszystkich elementów i przesmarowaniu części ruchomych smarem (najlepiej silikonowym) rozciągam sprężynkę i jakoś działa (na następne pół roku).
Najważniejsze jest rozciągnięcie sprężynki na maksa (u mnie pomaga).
P.S. Jeżeli masz w sobie żyłkę odkrywcy, rozbieraj, kombinuj, staraj się zrozumieć jak to działa. Jeżeli zepsujesz, zawsze możesz kupic drugi  :smile:

----------


## Sławek...

> bateria jest na 100% dobrze podłączona więc pytanie co jest nie tak, że nie można regulować swobodnie temperatury? mile widziane pomysły


...jak na mój gust to typowy objaw złego podłączenia (zimna woda tam gdzie powinna być ciepła) , jeżeli na 100 % jesteś pewien że bateria jest podłączona prawidłowo to ją reklamuj,,,,

----------


## arek_r1

> Przestałem dzwonić do serwisu, tylko dlatego, aby po złości nie podpalili mi wycieraczki przed drzwiami.


 :big grin:  a też już miałem zamiar dzwonić na serwis się dopytać, ale który serwisant sprzeda tajniki swojej pracy...
Dokładnie na taką odpowiedź czekałem. 
Jeżeli produkt ulega uszkodzeniu w ten sposób, to firma  powinna sprzedawać zestawy naprawcze (zapytam serwis), a ta bateria na rynku jest już długo, więc muszą znać takie przypadki. Myślę, że tą sprężynkę powinno się wymienić w tym momencie na nową, ciekawe czy firma to zrobiła celowo, czy to po prostu przeoczenie konstruktora co do doboru materiału albo jego jakości. 
P.s. ja stawiam na to pierwsze.
Dzięki jeszcze raz

----------


## free_shop

> a też już miałem zamiar dzwonić na serwis się dopytać, ale który serwisant sprzeda tajniki swojej pracy...
> Dokładnie na taką odpowiedź czekałem. 
> Jeżeli produkt ulega uszkodzeniu w ten sposób, to firma  powinna sprzedawać zestawy naprawcze (zapytam serwis), a ta bateria na rynku jest już długo, więc muszą znać takie przypadki. Myślę, że tą sprężynkę powinno się wymienić w tym momencie na nową, ciekawe czy firma to zrobiła celowo, czy to po prostu przeoczenie konstruktora co do doboru materiału albo jego jakości. 
> P.s. ja stawiam na to pierwsze.
> Dzięki jeszcze raz


Jeżeli masz niepalną wycieraczkę, to dzwoń do serwisu. Wymienią Ci cały element (zawór termostatyczny). U mnie serwis wymienił całą baterię.
Chodziło mi o to, że np. w zimie, jeżeli mam czekać na serwis tydzień, to "sam se zrobie" w godzinę. Z tego co pamiętam KFA daje gwarancję na termostat 3 lata.
Jeżeli masz blisko serwis, który może przyjechać szybko, to dzwoń! Zaproponuj wodę, kawę, koniak... Broń Boże nie patrz się na ręce! Ty będziesz miał nowy element, serwisant będzie zadowolony (Ty chyba też).
O sprężynce zapomnij! Jeżeli KFA coś sprzedaje, to raczej cały zawór termostatyczny.
A konstruktora (mejd in czajna) spaliłbym na stosie, obrał ze skórki i obciąłbym paluszki (może być w odwrotej kolejności).
P.S. Z serwisu zawsze korzystam w ostateczości :sad:   :smile:

----------


## Piotr G

Serwis KFA działa bez zastrzeżeń dwa razy miałem problem z ich bateriami przez telefon pan mi wszystko wyjaśnił a części wysłał priorytetem bez żadnych formalności kart gwarancyjnych - polecam kontakt bezpośredni z serwisem

Piotr

----------


## arek_r1

Bateria sprawna!
Wymieniony termostat (cały) z resztą w katalogu też kfa posiada takie na sprzedaż, przy okazji co należy robić to wymiana uszczelek z siatką filtrującą.
Ogólnie to w tej baterii nie ma się co zepsuć po za termostatem, ten znowu katalogowo kosztuje prawie pół ceny baterii, 
ale da się taniej  :smile: .

Po rozmowie z serwisantem jeszcze bardziej jestem zadowolony z decyzji zakupu tej baterii mimo pierwszej naprawy (po 3,5 roku - dobrze policzone, element termostatyczny ma 3 lata gw...), kupując chińszczyznę prawdopodobnie musiał bym iść do sklepu po nową, tu serwis na miejscu, a cena kfa serii standard jest naprawdę jej warta.

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc, poszedłem na łatwiznę i wyręczyłem się serwisem.
P.s. polecam tą metodę póki co.

----------


## arcando

Na śmierć zapomniałem zakończyć temat więc oczywiście zamknięty bo już dawno się wyjaśniło, że "zdolny" hydraulik zamontował rury odwrotnie a z baterią było wszystko ok, niestety przez brak możliwości przerobienia bo rury zabudowane i szkoda niszczyć było zamontowana zwykła bateria i po problemie. To tak gdyby ktoś tu przypadkiem trafił i był ciekaw.

----------

